# Canned Chili



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I do store it. I add it to my own beef... Tonight we're having a family birthday party and I thought I'd try two different types. One has the Hormel, the others got Stagg...

The other additional ingredients are identical:

-Beef
-Sauteed Onions
-Refried Beans
-Chili Powder
-Red Wine
-Cornstarch

We'll see what people like and I'll post back. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

All this is done using for the purpose of rotating my food storage. This meal can be 100% made using shelf stable stuff.






























Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Whoops, I posted the rice 2x's but in all fairness I did make two pots of it. Here's the bread









Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie, I'm so glad you take the time to post these vignettes. Many times I have come across something I'd like to post because it could be an eye-opener to members. For example, I just bought what appears to be your average flannel shirt, yet the inside pockets are big enough--with extra straps for support--to carry an SW revolver quite easily.

I keep forgetting that food and tools are the corner stones to "survival." Thanks for your contribution!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mmmmm. Hormel chili!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I must admit, I have not had corporate canned chili in some time but for purposes of rotation that looks good! Especially the bread!

we've never pressure canned our home-made chili, any suggestions?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ok, chili question. Years ago I used to buy homemade pork chili from a mexican immigrant. The stuff was out-of-this-world good. Absolutely outstanding over scrambled eggs. Of course , he wouldn’t part with the recipe and he is long since dead and gone. (Killed in a bar fight). Any of you southerners have a secret recipe for pork chili?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Chiefster23*, without knowing it, you answered both of your questions.

One, a Mexican immigrant stole a pig to make authentic south-of-the border chili. Ergo, the other Mexican, now realizing his prize pig was stolen, goes to slit the throat of the former illegal.

This is why I carefully oil and polish my knife edges. Clearly a rusty knife kills both immigrants, and allows the southern actors from "Easy Rider" to market their newfound pork products...

BTW, word to the wise. The chili is outstanding, just don't try to "sleep outstanding" in an open field near the locals. Unless Nancy Pelosi is now knee high in cotton, the south is still the south, that being about 1964. This is why modern bike tourists go to Florida riding in large groups...


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I buy Hormel chili no beans for when I'm by myself for lunch rather than open up homemade. One time I bought store brand and liked it better, not as watery. I'll have to try stags. Some folks like a soupier chili. Of course that's chili just by itself, no doctoring.

P.S. The bread looks to die for!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Ok, chili question. Years ago I used to buy homemade pork chili from a mexican immigrant. The stuff was out-of-this-world good. Absolutely outstanding over scrambled eggs. Of course , he wouldn't part with the recipe and he is long since dead and gone. (Killed in a bar fight). Any of you southerners have a secret recipe for pork chili?


Now that is a tough question right there. Mexicans dont know anything about Chili since its a Texas thing. In fact they say there are restaurants in Mexico who advertise they have real Texas Chili. lol. Anyway...tell us what it tasted like..looked like what kinda chunks of stuff it had in it and we can clone it. Depending on what part of Mexico the Mexican was from. They all eat different depending on the State...how close to the Ocean etc. Thanks.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wonder why Hormel hasn't tried Spam chili??


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Okay, bigwheel, time for the 2,000 dollar question.

Question of the day regarding chili, "_Beans or no beans_?"


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well yes. Either way it fine. I was raised on what most folks would call yankee chili which is browned off hamburger meat..onions..bell peppers and left over pinto beans but we called it Goulash for some strange reason. When we had chili it came in a can marked Wolf Brand and was not bad. Similar to Hormel nowadays quality wise. Seems like we bought the no bean variant and added our own beans cause we had plenty. The no bean quandry arose in about 67 at the first comp CASI contest at Terlingua and they agreed not to use beans since it would be easier to pick out one chili over another to win the prize. The rules stuck. Real Texas Chili is n beans or other chunks of anything. One pepper seed or chunk of onion will get the entry tossed. Must be meat in smooth red chili gravy. I really like it made into Frito Chili Pies as opposed to putting beans in it..but real comp chili is pretty assertive rich and spicy. Hard to set down and eat a big bowl of it at one sitting. Needs to be made into Enchiladas or something.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Now that is a tough question right there. Mexicans dont know anything about Chili since its a Texas thing. In fact they say there are restaurants in Mexico who advertise they have real Texas Chili. lol. Anyway...tell us what it tasted like..looked like what kinda chunks of stuff it had in it and we can clone it. Depending on what part of Mexico the Mexican was from. They all eat different depending on the State...how close to the Ocean etc. Thanks.


Just chunks of cubed, lean pork. Chunks about 1/2 to 3/4 inch. Bright red sauce. No beans. Had sort of a vinegar taste, something like Louisiana hot sauce. And it was kinda mild, not real hot at all. Hope this helps.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds yummy. This is a light bodied sorta CA style chili which might work to sub out chunks of pork for the beef. Would guess a Boston Butt would be the best choice for the pork. Its got more fat than a loin which is pretty lean. Think I posted it before. You could reduce the heat level to suit yourself. Its pretty spicy in the original format. I also dont use thickeners. I prefer to juggle the lid to the moisture contrent gets right but nothing wrote in stone on that. I just dont like the slick mouthfeel of cornstarch or arrowroot and having used Masa a few times it can be gritty if not careful. 
**** Reds *** ?n Good Chili - Green Chile Recipes

PS Edit. Found this link while we were waiting. They say to use country style pork ribs for the meat which is simply thick sliced boston butt in most locations. Now it can also come from the boney end of loin..but not very often. . 
https://www.yummly.com/recipe/New-Mexican-Red-Pork-Chili-2579076


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

Annie you look to be a helluva great cook......Are you married?? I am available....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I must admit, I have not had corporate canned chili in some time but for purposes of rotation that looks good! Especially the bread!
> 
> we've never pressure canned our home-made chili, any suggestions?


i've never canned chili. I only straight up meat either hot packed or cold.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

watcher said:


> Annie you look to be a helluva great cook......Are you married?? I am available....


Aww, that's sweet. :vs_love: Yeah, I'm an old married lady.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Verdict: the difference between Stagg and Hormell was negligible. It was very hard to say one was better than the other because they tasted so similar. Maybe Stagg was better, If only for the name.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

If your gonna stock canned chili, get something close to real chili …. Campbells Chunky in regular or spicy.


----------



## Broncosfan (Mar 2, 2014)

I have canned homemade chili with beans. Its more of a Yankee chili as a reference from a previous post than Texas style. I usually make about a 3-4 gallon batch at a time. Usually put in pints sometimes quarts but it has to be pressure canned for I believe its 1 1/4 hrs for pints and 1 1/2 hrs for quarts.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I do chili with or without beans. My Mom used beans because it made it go further. Two growing thugs gotta eat! 

I had canned chili hotdogs last night. My wife opened the can and cooked the dogs. (She is quit the cook! :vs_laugh I cut some peppers and onions, a bit of hot sauce, and Frito chips and I was happy. I keep canned chili, both Hormel and Wolf as part of my canned storage. You can always add your own spices and ingredients to kick it up a notch. When I make homemade it's usually an all day affair but worth it.


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

Recently the stores near me have started stocking Wolf brand. I get that and hormel, I get it without beans, beans are cheap enough to add later.

al


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

i haven't bought store bought chili of any brand in i don't know how many years now.i make and can my own chili.the store bought stuff no longer look,smell or taste like chili to me.pluss there's no telling what they put into it.and fail to print it with the ingredients.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

jimLE said:


> i haven't bought store bought chili of any brand in i don't know how many years now.i make and can my own chili.the store bought stuff no longer look,smell or taste like chili to me.pluss there's no telling what they put into it.and fail to print it with the ingredients.


What's your recipe?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Broncosfan said:


> I have canned homemade chili with beans. Its more of a Yankee chili as a reference from a previous post than Texas style. I usually make about a 3-4 gallon batch at a time. Usually put in pints sometimes quarts but it has to be pressure canned for I believe its 1 1/4 hrs for pints and 1 1/2 hrs for quarts.


That's what my husband says. He lived in Texas for a while and doesn't like Chili with beans. So I add a lot of beef to make him happy.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

Annie said:


> What's your recipe?


i buy the 2 alarm chili mix.i go with beef or venison.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sorry, . . . Annie, . . . nothing personal against you, . . . but don't invite me over for chili if you are serving that stuff.

IMOPO, . . . no telling what critters gave up their furry little long tailed lives to make that.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Annie said:


> That's what my husband says. He lived in Texas for a while and doesn't like Chili with beans. So I add a lot of beef to make him happy.


No offense to your husband, but chili without beans is not chili! Of course, it must have a LOT of meat (beef, pork or venison - or all three) but beans are also an absolute necessity! The beans soak up the pepper juice and the meat juice give it much better flavor.

But if your husband cut his cowboy teeth in Texas, I understand. Texas is where the East peters out. Arizona is where the real West begins. :devil:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> Sorry, . . . Annie, . . . nothing personal against you, . . . but don't invite me over for chili if you are serving that stuff.
> 
> IMOPO, . . . no telling what critters gave up their furry little long tailed lives to make that.
> 
> ...


I know it's much better from scratch. But it's shelf stable and I am a lazy person


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> I know it's much better from scratch. But it's shelf stable and I am a lazy person


Kinda like last weekend, . . . had some friends over for lunch, . . . guys only, . . . put some of them pop open "grands" biscuits in the oven, . . . and had Irish beef stew, . . . protestant version, . . . along with apple and cherry pie for them.

Home made pies including crusts, . . . stew as well, . . .

It doesn't take much longer to do the real thing . . . and everyone really enjoyed themselves.

I had the last of the apple pie today, . . . if my wife don't beat me to it, . . . I'll finish off the cherry tomorrow, . . . stew was lunch today, . . . heat and eat.

Always gotta look into that "left over" part of making stuff from scratch, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> Kinda like last weekend, . . . had some friends over for lunch, . . . guys only, . . . put some of them pop open "grands" biscuits in the oven, . . . and had Irish beef stew, . . . protestant version, . . . along with apple and cherry pie for them.
> 
> Home made pies including crusts, . . . stew as well, . . .
> 
> ...


Sounds like a nice time. What's in your stew?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Annie said:


> Sounds like a nice time. What's in your stew?


This is the Catholic version, . . .

For the Protestant version, . . . replace Guiness Extra Stout with plain old black coffee (that was my choice)

When I do it again, . . . will cut back on the rosemary

Didn't use bacon, . . . we keep bacon drippings in the fridge, . . . so it was just get them out.

In browning the meat, . . . don't quit when it has turned grey, . . . leave it in that hot grease until the flour has turned really dark, . . . do all 6 sides of the meat chunks.

Ingredients
•	12 ounces bacon ,diced
•	4 pounds beef chuck
•	6 tablespoons all-purpose flour
•	4 medium-large yellow onions ,chopped
•	6 cloves garlic ,minced
•	8 medium firm ,waxy potatoes (e.g., Yukon Gold), cut in 1-inch pieces
•	4 large carrots ,chopped in 1/2 inch pieces
•	4stalks celery ,chopped in 1/2 inch pieces
•	1 bottle (1 pint 16 oz) Guinness Extra Stout
•	2 cup strong beef broth
•	4 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
•	1/2 cup tomato paste
•	2 tablespoons dried and ground porcini mushrooms (optional and not remotely traditional, but oh so amazing)
•	2 teaspoon dried thyme
•	2 teaspoon dried rosemary
•	3 teaspoons salt
•	1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
•	4 bay leaves
•	Salt and pepper to taste

Instructions
1.	Cut the beef across the grain into into 1-inch pieces. Sprinkle with some salt, pepper and the flour and toss to coat the pieces. Set aside.
2.	Fry the bacon in a Dutch oven or heavy pot until done then remove it with a slotted spoon, leaving the bacon drippings in the pan.
3.	*Working in batches and being careful not to overcrowd the pieces, generously brown the beef on all sides.*
4.	Transfer the beef to a plate and repeat until all the beef is browned.
5.	Add the onions and fry them, adding more oil if necessary, until lightly browned, about 10 minutes. Add the vegetables and cook for another 5 minutes. 
6.	Add the Guinness and bring it to a rapid boil, deglazing the bottom of the pot (scraping up the browned bits on the bottom). Boil for 2 minutes. 
7.	Return the beef and bacon to the pot along with the remaining ingredients and stir to combine. (**At this point you can transfer everything to a slow cooker if you prefer. Follow the remaining steps and then cook on LOW for 6-8 hours or on HIGH for 3-4 hours.)

I tossed it into the crock pot, . . . whipped it on high for about an hour and a half, . . . then down to med for another couple hours, . . . then on simmer till the hungry folks got here. Break out the biscuit, . . . cut it in half, . . . on the plate, . . . smother with the stew, . . . hard to beat that.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> This is the Catholic version, . . .
> 
> For the Protestant version, . . . replace Guiness Extra Stout with plain old black coffee (that was my choice)
> 
> ...


Looks like a winner. Thanks Sir. Hope you dont mind folks swiping it. lol.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Looks like a winner. Thanks Sir. Hope you dont mind folks swiping it. lol.


Go for it, . . .

Only thing I found better than a big plate full of beef stew on a cold afternoon, . . . is two plates. . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

On the west coast we have Nalley's chili, which my husband and I both really like, and now Costco carries it instead of the Stagg.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Hormel spicy with NO BEANS is my go to.
In NM we have three kinds of chile, i guess four. 
1 Green chile,, which is just the diced up green chile peppers that is at almost every table. Usually fire roasted, peeled and diced. We have forty POUNDS of it in the freezers.
2 Green Chile Sauce, take browned hambuger, add flour as rou, add green chile and little water, till soup like consistency.
3. Red Chile and sauce, same as above. We alternate back and forth, and usually use Bueno Frozen Red Chile, X Hot.
4. Chilly- meat and small diced vegs, I don't think we have ever made our own? Hormel like stated.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Go for it, . . .
> 
> Only thing I found better than a big plate full of beef stew on a cold afternoon, . . . is two plates. . .
> 
> ...


Made a half batch following the direcrtions as close as feasible and posted the pic over in the cast iron cooking thread. Was very good. Thanks . Nearly knew that coffee was a nice touch. Use it a lot various bbq mops..sops and Chili. Shouldda knowed it would be good in stew. Lot of chili recipes say to add either coffee or chocolate. Very similar taste sensation. Never had much success trying to use beer in anything except the sausage making hobby. Its a grand prize winner for that.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

paulag1955 said:


> On the west coast we have Nalley's chili, which my husband and I both really like, and now Costco carries it instead of the Stagg.


I'll keep an eye out and see if it ever gets to the east coast.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I made some chili and grilled cheese tonight and the family went nuts over it. I just put three cans of chili beans, 2 chopped green peppers, one chopped onion, 4 cups of water, 2 lbs. of Tennessee raised grass fed beef, 2 packs of McCormick chili seasoning and a big can of diced tomatoes. Let it cook for an hour then let it simmer for 2. The sandwiches were Tuscan sourdough crusty bread, colby jack cheese, butter and some diced tomatoes pan grilled and split down the middle. Mom and wife each had seconds and made sure the leftovers were sealed and put in the fridge. I love cooking.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

@Annie..another thing.I've gone back to including pinto beans since my mom passed away. i also use pinto bean seasoning while their cooking.im thinking that might be making a difference there.

i also use the seasoning when i cook up beans n ham.in which the seasoning makes a difference with it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

jimLE said:


> @Annie..another thing.I've gone back to including pinto beans since my mom passed away. i also use pinto bean seasoning while their cooking.im thinking that might be making a difference there.
> 
> i also use the seasoning when i cook up beans n ham.in which the seasoning makes a difference with it.


Sorta lost the thread on the pinto bean discussion. As is what is it we are using for seasoning? Thanks. My Mama in law made the best in town using water..sugar and salt. She taught me how to do it..now I make the best pintos in town following her directions. Here's her recipe.

1 lb dried pintos soaked for one hour. No more no less. (Casserole Brand from Kroger and other places are good)
1 Tablespoon Salt
1 Tablespoon Sugar
Water to cover by about 3 inches

Bring to a rapid boil for a min or two then put the lid on the pot and reduce the heat to a gentle boil. Dont touch em for abut three hours other than to peek and add boiling water if they look dry. Gently check for tenderness and saltiness..if not tender keep cooking add additional salt at the end which is usually abut another half teaspoon or so. It makes for a nice firm but tender bean and the juice is separate. Not a big conglomerated mess. Just right to be rinsed and throwed in a pot o Texas Red for them who likes beans in it. Dont use the juice that makes gritty chili. lol.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Sorta lost the thread on the pinto bean discussion. As is what is it we are using for seasoning? Thanks. My Mama in law made the best in town using water..sugar and salt. She taught me how to do it..now I make the best pintos in town following her directions. Here's her recipe.
> 
> 1 lb dried pintos soaked for one hour. No more no less. (Casserole Brand from Kroger and other places are good)
> 1 Tablespoon Salt
> ...


That's a good idea to add the sugar and salt. Thanks.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Foir those who follow instructions the sugar and salt balances out like the Chinese ying and yang..or as the they say at Graham..try not to let anybody grab you by the ying yang.


----------

